# miui music on CM7?



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the miui music player but hate the ROM. Can I make the music player work on CM7? I have tried to install and move it to my system/app but it won't install or it FC on opening. Any ideas?

Follow me @aDroidman on Twitter

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

What phone do you have? If you are on the droidx there is a rom called moemod that has the minuit music player on it. It also has the dialer and the gallery. It is a cm7 hybrid.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the D1 running CM7

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ggt1_02 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have miui music running on an Inc2 and also had it on a fascinate. I have it in system/app. Try and run fix permissions after you install and see if that works. Also try wiping cache.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have it downloaded on my phone. I go to the .zip on my phone via astro and try to install. The install fails. I use total commander to move the App into my system/app it FC I tried running the scripts yo fix it but still not working. I ran alog cat of it opening and then FC. If anyone can help me with it I would appreciate it. Can you send me the apk to try? Send me a PM if you can send me your apk to try or if you can understand alog cat.

Thanks

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I downloaded 3-4 minuit music Apps that said they worked but everyone of them failed. I have no idea what's wrong with this :-/

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I removed the stock music app and put the apk into my system. It works......

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

this may help, it installed just like any other app. http://www.redmondpie.com/miui-music-player-apk-download/


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

richard713 said:


> this may help, it installed just like any other app. http://www.redmondpie.com/miui-music-player-apk-download/


I just installed this and it works flawlessly. Thanks for the link!

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

richard713 said:


> this may help, it installed just like any other app. http://www.redmondpie.com/miui-music-player-apk-download/


Brilliant! Switched back to cm7 on my Thunderbolt because I need mms, and this was the one thing I really missed. Now if we could get the miui messaging app ported I'd be thrilled.


----------

